# time corrected slips for altitude



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

does anyone know how to adjust your time slip for sea level. where i live is about 4200ft elevation . my best time time w/catback, cai and ypipe is 15.8. stock i was doing 16.3.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

See if this is any help.


----------

